

A Presentation on the SAFE / MaidSafe Ecosystem Livestream - AndriusSutas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH7djox5LE0

======
AndriusSutas
Local Project SAFE ([http://www.maidsafe.net](http://www.maidsafe.net)) meetup
groups:

San Francisco: [http://www.meetup.com/Project-SAFE-San-
Francisco/](http://www.meetup.com/Project-SAFE-San-Francisco/)

Montreal:
[http://www.meetup.com/projectsafemtl/](http://www.meetup.com/projectsafemtl/)

London: [http://www.meetup.com/Project-SAFE-
London/](http://www.meetup.com/Project-SAFE-London/)

Seattle: [http://www.meetup.com/Project-SAFE-
Seattle/](http://www.meetup.com/Project-SAFE-Seattle/)

Sydney: [http://www.meetup.com/Sydney-Project-
SAFE/](http://www.meetup.com/Sydney-Project-SAFE/)

Berlin:
[http://www.meetup.com/SafePod-0x0-Berlin/](http://www.meetup.com/SafePod-0x0-Berlin/)

